# Welp just bought over $200 of VR games



## xkm1948 (Jun 21, 2018)

Let's see, Doom VFR, Skyrim VR. VR Kanojo, Together VR. Man I am addicted to Virtual Reality.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 21, 2018)

Less Waifu games than I expected...  Son I am dissapoint.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 21, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Less Waifu games than I expected...  Son I am dissapoint.




Lotta waifu games already "purchased", you would be surprised.  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 21, 2018)

Get Pavlov! Best shooter ever in all of everything.

EDIT: Also, way cheaper than all those lol


----------



## krusha03 (Jun 21, 2018)

Do you have Raw Data? It's probably the best VR game i played until now. I got so carried into it that I didn't notice that I went to the edge of my play zone and punched with the controller in wall... Now i need a new controller before getting back to VR games


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 21, 2018)

I haven't bought anything yet. I just bought Budget Cuts the other day, but I know I'm going to buy a lot.. Rip my wallet.. I own Pavlov as well and yes it's very good. I just haven't had time to play it lately. Right now steam is really slow.. or i would have bought something already.. lol I'm really debating on buying a link box. I've heard you can stream your session to your TV with it. I'm more interested in that then using it to play games with a controller.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 21, 2018)

Papahyooie said:


> Get Pavlov! Best shooter ever in all of everything.
> 
> EDIT: Also, way cheaper than all those lol



Got that last year, along with H3VR. I am a gun nuts




krusha03 said:


> Do you have Raw Data? It's probably the best VR game i played until now. I got so carried into it that I didn't notice that I went to the edge of my play zone and punched with the controller in wall... Now i need a new controller before getting back to VR games




Got that right after I got my Vive as well



Mindweaver said:


> I haven't bought anything yet. I just bought Budget Cuts the other day, but I know I'm going to buy a lot.. Rip my wallet.. I own Pavlov as well and yes it's very good. I just haven't had time to play it lately. Right now steam is really slow.. or i would have bought something already.. lol I'm really debating on buying a link box. I've heard you can stream your session to your TV with it. I'm more interested in that then using it to play games with a controller.





For $2.5 it is AWESOME! I bought mine during last Winter steam sale for like $1.99. Insane value.


Also make sure to get Natual Locomotion folks. It helped a lot in some VR games.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 21, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> Got that last year, along with H3VR. I am a gun nuts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, I'll pick it up when Steam is responsive.. It's probably crazy at the amount of money pouring into Valve right now.. lol

*EDIT: @xkm1948 will an xbox controller work with the steam link box? I don't have a steam controller and I don't care for the track pad.*


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 21, 2018)

Yea, the steam link is great for streaming the video of your headset into another room. I've got two of them... probably gonna buy two more lol.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 21, 2018)

Papahyooie said:


> Yea, the steam link is great for streaming the video of your headset into another room. I've got two of them... probably gonna buy two more lol.


Will an xbox one controller work with it? or just the steam controller?


----------



## Papahyooie (Jun 21, 2018)

Yes @Mindweaver 

http://steam.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_compatible_controllers_with_Steam_Link


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 22, 2018)

I bought the link box. Now I have Prey in my basket.. lol If you don't have it then you should get it now for the VR Mooncrash DLC coming later this summer. I have my eye on L.A. Noire: The VR Case Files as well... The only thing holding me back is that I didn't really care for the regular game. I think I want Undead Development as well.. lol


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 22, 2018)

Surprised to find out the Steam version of VR Kanojo allows your choose outfit for your GF/Waifu. Without the H patch it is a neat dating sim for sure.


----------



## kastriot (Jun 22, 2018)

Only 200$?


----------



## qubit (Jun 22, 2018)

Someone saw you coming.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 22, 2018)

Any other VR titles people would recommend?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 23, 2018)

Mindweaver said:


> Will an xbox one controller work with it? or just the steam controller?


Yes it does work but for some reason there is a slight delay with the Xbone controller....
I don't have that delay with the PS4 controller.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 6, 2018)

I find the lack of VR porn very disturbing


----------



## HossHuge (Oct 11, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> Any other VR titles people would recommend?




SuperHot and Beat Saber are the only games I have so far but they're sweet.


----------

